# Under 21, Public intoxication, Illegal pocket knife, and askin for advice



## Scuz (Nov 7, 2010)

I guess I should start from the begginning of the summer when this shit started. Came back to ohio, after some time out on the road and at first was just going to visit friends and family for a little bit and then head out again. Well I ended up trying to resolve some family issues, which for the most part I did, one of my sisters won't ever speak to me again because i abandoned the family by going out into the world and trying to make sense of it because well I was fed up with everything, angry, just a little bit more dumb than I am now. Basically I wanted to travel this summer and start over, but my parents got wind of it and stole 200 bux out of my bank account right before I turned 18, and after years of us not getting along that along with some yelling and false accuisations on both ends led to me leaving early. But I came back to fix it all after getting a feel for the road before I went out for however long I need to. Ended up working a full time job to save money (especially after getting mugged in good ole cleveland by gun point and having all my money stolen from me and the cops not doing anything cause I was "some drunk punk" and threatened to arrest me for public intox) Well I went about the rest of the summer and about two weeks ago I was walking back to my folks house for the night and a cop tackled me claiming I ignored his demand I halt (I had headphones on) arrested me for being drunk and said my pocket knife that I bought at a mall and only had for self defense after the mugging, was illegal. They charged me with M-1 (possestion of an illegal knife and public intox) and a ticket for the disorderly conduct through intox but not underage consumption, it's my first offense, but if my folks find out, they'll kick me out and my repairing our relationship will be all for nothing. Our agreement is as long as I don't get arrested or they find me doing drugs or shit like that, I can stay with them and we can get along. I was getting ready to leave again before all this happened, but can't afford an apt here if I can kicked out and don't want the commitment. I got court this wednesday and I'm seeing a doctor tomorrow cause my hand has some minor nerve damage from the cuffs and I was hoping that with a doctors word I might have some kinda ammo. I'm considering just heading out after my next check and just blowing this whole situation off, cause I probably won't be comming back to ohio, and I heard that if I get arrested for anything outta state, they won't send me back here. I wouldn't be worried if it wasn't for the knife charge, but it's buggin me a bit. I'm stayin positive though. Just askin for advice from anyone who might have some experiance or good ideas. i appreciate it. I don't want some probation and AA thing that keeps me stuck here. Oh and the knife was 3 3/4" long and the law is 2" or below is legal, I thought it was 4" and should have checked before carrying it on me, won't make that mistake again...


----------



## wokofshame (Nov 8, 2010)

man isnt it funny how we do all kinds of crazy shit on the road then get back to our hometown just being regular and Wham! down comes the long arm of the law.
i would say just leave. They're both misdemeanors and perhaps the charges may have never even been filed (happens all the time). you'll have no problem's out of state. 
go to court wednesday but just leave if they don't just drop the charges there. its not worth facing them to have to stick around ohio for months waiting for a court date for such minor shit. dont even worry about it. at all. theyre not that serious


----------

